# Was ist der beste Wasserkühlung für den kommenden i9 9900k?



## GoldenAlex08 (1. Oktober 2018)

*Was ist der beste Wasserkühlung für den kommenden i9 9900k?*

Guten Abend und zwar wollte ich wissen welcher Wasserkühlung "besser" ist als der Corsair Hydro H150i PRO RGB 360mm Radiator? 
Der Preis darf um die 200-250€ kosten. 

Danke für die hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist der beste Wasserkühlung für den kommenden i9 9900k?*

*221,49 € inklusive 6€ Versand:

*Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm 
3x Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM Lüfter - 120mm
Watercool Heatkiller IV Basic Intel - Acryl Clean
6x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel 
2x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m 
aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l


----------



## GoldenAlex08 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist der beste Wasserkühlung für den kommenden i9 9900k?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> *221,49 € inklusive 6€ Versand:
> 
> *Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe
> MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm
> ...



Wenn es geht einen Komplett Wasserkühlung bitte.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Was ist der beste Wasserkühlung für den kommenden i9 9900k?*

EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 360 Core-Modul fuer AiO-…

EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix CPU-Kuehler - Intel/AMD


----------

